# Latex Primer question



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to put this.
On occassion I make wooden figure banks. My avatar is one example. I print the figure I'm going to use out, then glue it to a plywood blank with 50% thinned Titebond II, which works nicely. When that's dry I tack a master over the pattern, rout it out, and paint it, with latex paint - it's like 'paint by number', except no numbers. This has worked well, even with the thinned glue soaking the paper.

However, I did the same on my test cane handle. This gets daily handling, and the side with the paper on it has started to flake a bit. Apparently the paint is not adhering to the glued paper really well. The other side, is still fine, just a bit grimy from daily use. 

I know my banks won't get handled that much, but even so would like the paint to stay put for the next 1,000 years or so. I'm thinking of using latex primer, thinned down, as glue for my patterns. Then, even with the primer soaking thru the paper, I'm thinking the latex paint will not come loose, even with entended handling. 

I'm going to go ahead and try this anyway, but would like to know if anyone has tried anything similar to this, and if so, were there any problems connected with it? The only possible downside I can think of so far is if the primer won't hold the paper pattern down well. Thoughts?


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

If you want paint to stay around 1,000 years research what the Chinese did with Lacquers and keeping them out of the sun, use Epoxy paints like the one DuPont used to make, use milk paint covered with 5 layers of polyurethane, etc.

If these don't work you can tell me in a 1,000 years.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You want to use a good brand of acrylic enamel. Latex paint won't give you a lasting finish or for that matter a good finish.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen, Art!
The chemistry is a bit bewildering though. The waterbourne vs petroleum solvents in theory only relates to the liquid carrier (the _solvent_) which 'flashes off' leaving the pigments and paint base hard and dry. 
The problem has to be with the base composition in waterbourne paints. 
Personally, I'm trying to use urethane improved paints where ever i can; I just don't trust the way the manufacturers have been playing word games with "Latex"! Latex is a gum that comes from a tree, anything else isn't. (And i hate Latex paint).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually it 'could' be still around in 1000 years; watercolors kept out of the sun have been around far longer than that. But I'm sure that by that time I will have other interests, and won't really care if it is or not.

Actually latex house paints are now equal to, or superior, to enamel house paints - and house paints are expected to be out in the sun and all types of weather, all day long, every day, and last for years thru it all. It's even recommended for painting boats. I 'do' research stuff beforehand. Big plus, the latex doesn't smell as bad as enamel, and cleans up with water. It also makes an excellent textile paint, and much less expensive than regular textile paint. I've been using latex paint for years, and this is the only issue I've had with it.

OK, if that's all you've got, thanks. I'll be getting some latex primer, as soon as I remember to do it, and will be trying that out, with latex paint.

Remind me sometime and I'll tell you how I attached D rings on my jeans, to clip my suspenders onto, using Titebond II.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Theo; as I suggested earlier, I doubt that what you're using (that you like) for exterior use is "latex". It's more likely synthetic resins, especially acrylic. Acrylic I like!
Use it on everything, and yes it seems to be durable. "Latex" on the other hand falls off wood as soon as you mention 'moisture' anywhere near it. You can't sand it, as it peels off in strips. 
True latex has no place in my workshop...
(Just my opinion)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Theo; as I suggested earlier, I doubt that what you're using (that you like) for exterior use is "latex". It's more likely synthetic resins, especially acrylic. Acrylic I like!
> Use it on everything, and yes it seems to be durable. "Latex" on the other hand falls off wood as soon as you mention 'moisture' anywhere near it. You can't sand it, as it peels off in strips.
> True latex has no place in my workshop...
> (Just my opinion)


Can says acrylic latex, so I don't know just what it is.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It's about the look of the finish as well as how long it will last. Enamel and latex have a different look. With a good brush enamel will lay down as well as a sprayed finish. With latex and a good brush it will still look like latex.


----------

